# ID on lake tang cichlid..



## ryanjury (Apr 15, 2006)

Does anyone have any idea what this is?


----------



## aaquale1 (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1589

Chalinochromis sp. "Ndobhoi" ?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

It looks similar to ndobhoi, but I don't think it's ndobhoi. Too many markings are wrong. The body shape doesn't even look right, too rounded. If it's ndobhoi, it's not a good specimen. If it's not, it's a hybrid.


----------



## ryanjury (Apr 15, 2006)

Does anyone else have any opinions on this fish?


----------



## beccam (Nov 16, 2010)

not an educated guess, but i have some Neolamprologus brichardii, this guy doesn't look like mine, but it looks to be some sort of brichardii. best of luck!


----------



## ryanjury (Apr 15, 2006)

The issue here is someone has popped up with these fish in NZ and they have a pair of them we get very limited species here at the moment but have had some gems in the past.. 
The options are:

This is a hybrid between what we currently have.

OR it is a something that has survived from the old days and needs identifying and to be bred up and spread..

Obviously I am hoping for the later but realistically it is the first option..


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It does appear to be a hybrid. 

Look at the mouth/jaw. That is not correct for Chalinochromis... some type of Neolamprologus hybrid, such as buescheri/leleupi... or something like that.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Umm looks a bit like Chalinochromis popelini ?
Though that is a rare pricey cichlid I think so may well be hybrid bred to look like it?
Would kind of expect Chalinochromis popelini to be labeled up as such and with a healthy price tag to match.

All the best James


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

24Tropheus said:


> Umm looks a bit like Chalinochromis popelini ?


Look at the mouth carefully... tell me what you think.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

The mouth sure looks weird. Not sure what to think, a mutant or in bred or a hybrid or something else?
Kind of guessing for sure.

All the best James


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I think the angle in the photo may be throwing off everyone's opinion. It looks a lot like Chalinochromis ndoboi to me. I bred these fish a few years ago and there is a lot of variation in the markings from one fish to the next.

A better shot showing the fish more in profile could probably help settle the argument. As it is the forehead appears too sloped to be a Chalinochromis which should have a more blunt shaped head like a torpedo.

Andy


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

A Chalinochromis mouth and forehead should look more like this?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

that's a much better picture 24 tropheus. I just noticed something else that is odd. The tail appears forked and not squashed (like you smooshed the tip of a round tail on a flat surface).

Again that could just be an illusion created by the photo angle but if it is indeed forked then it looks like this fish is a hybrid (most likely Chalinochromis ndoboi x Lamprologous brichardi).

Andy


----------

